# Media  > Games >  Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS/ for Wii U

## Kevinroc

With the new forum comes a new thread for Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS/ for Wii U.

Special notes. Transformations will not be a part of this game. Zelda and Sheik are their own selectable characters. Same deal with Samus and Zero Suit Samus. The Pokemon Trainer is also gone with a solo Charizard taking his spot.

Roster:

Mario 
Donkey Kong
Link 
Samus
Yoshi
Kirby
Fox
Pikachu
Luigi
Jigglypuff
Captain Falcon
Ness
Bowser
Peach
Zelda
Sheik
Dr. Mario
Falco
Marth
Ganondorf
Mr. Game & Watch
Meta Knight
Pit
Zero Suit Samus
Wario
Ike
Charizard
Diddy Kong
King Dedede
Olimar (with an Alph alternate)
Lucario
ROB
Toon Link
Sonic
Villager
Wii Fit Trainer
Rosalina & Luma
Little Mac
Greninja
Palutena
Robin
Shulk
Lucina
Dark Pit
Bowser Jr. (with Koopaling alts)
Duck Hunt
Mega Man
Pac-Man
Mii Fighter (Mii Brawler, Mii Swordsman, Mii Gunner)

DLC:

Mewtwo
Lucas
(Other DLC fighters currently unknown)

Stages.

Both versions

Battlefield
Boxing Ring
Final Destination
Gaur Plain
Wily Castle

3DS version

3D Land
rena Ferox
Balloon Fight
Dream Land
Find Mii
Gerudo Valley
Golden Plains
Living Room
Magicant
Mute City
Pac-Maze
Paper Mario
PictoChat 2
Prism Tower
Rainbow Road
Reset Bomb Forest
Spirit Train
Tomodachi Life
Tortimer Island
Unova Pokémon League

Familiar stages on 3DS
Brinstar
Corneria
Jungle Japes
Distant Planet
Flat Zone 2
Green Hill Zone
Mushroomy Kingdom
WarioWare, Inc.
Yoshi's Island

Wii U Version:

Big Battlefield
Coliseum
Duck Hunt
Flat Zone X
Gamer
Garden of Hope
Jungle Hijinxs
Kalos Pokémon League
Mario Circuit
Mario Galaxy
Mushroom Kingdom U
Orbital Gate Assault
Pac-Land
Palutena's Temple
Pilotwings
Pyrosphere
Skyloft
The Great Cave Offensive
ATown and City
Wii Fit Studio
Windy Hill Zone
Woolly World
Wrecking Crew
Wuhu Island

Familiar Stages

Kongo Jungle 64
Onett
Temple
Yoshi's Island
75 m
Bridge of Eldin
Castle Siege
Delfino Plaza
Halberd
Luigi's Mansion
Lylat Cruise
Mario Circuit (Brawl)
Norfair
Pokémon Stadium 2
Port Town Aero Dive
Skyworld
Smashville

DLC Stages

Miiverse (Unknown if only for Wii U or both versions)

Assist Trophies

Andross
Ashley
Chain Chomp
Color TV-Game 15
Dark Samus
Devil
Dillon
Dr. Kawashima
Dr. Wright
Elec Man
Ghirahim
Pac-Man Ghosts
Hammer Bro.
Advance Wars Infantry
Isabelle
Jeff
Kat & Ana
Knuckle Joe
Lakitu
Lyn
Magnus
Metroid
Midna
Mother Brain
Nightmare
Nintendog
Phosphora
Riki
Prince of Sable
Saki Amamiya
Samurai Goroh
Shadow The Hedgehog
Starfy
Starman
Skull Kid
Takamaru
Tingle
Waluigi

Pokeballs

Meowth
Electrode
Goldeen
Staryu
Eevee
Snorlax
Moltres
Mew
Togepi
Bellossom
Entei	-
Suicune
Lugia
Gardevoir
Metagross
Latias & Latios
Kyogre
Deoxys
Abomasnow
Palkia
Giratina
Darkrai
Arceus
Victini
Snivy
Oshawott
Zoroark
Kyurem
Keldeo
Meloetta
Genesect
Chespin
Fennekin
Fletchling
Gogoat
Swirlix
Inkay
Dedenne
Xerneas

Also, there is the online elements. "For Fun" (All Items, All Stages except Final Destination) and "For Glory" (No items, Final Destination-only. With nearly every stage getting a Final Destination variant to spice things up.)

Edit: If you're still reading this, feel free to add me on miiverse. Username: Kevinroc

----------


## Gryphon

Add me on miiverse  NNID:Gryphonofmight

----------


## Nyssane

It annoys me that the 3DS version and the Wii U version have entirely different stages. Smash Bros. isn't the type of game you want to play on a handheld... you want to be sitting around with your buds in front of a TV.

Anyway, the characters I'm most hoping to see playable are Toad, Medusa, Ghirahim, and Pac-Man.

----------


## Kid A

I'll be getting it for 3DS since that's what I and most of my friends have.  

Both might be worth it since they seem quite different.

----------


## Kevinroc

> I'll be getting it for 3DS since that's what I and most of my friends have.  
> 
> Both might be worth it since they seem quite different.


The 3DS version has "Smash Run," where you can gather power ups before a match starts up. It's very similar in theory to "City Trial" from Kirby Air Ride.

We don't know what kind of feature the Wii U version will have.

The playable characters will be the same. They will share only a few stages. And the assist trophies and pokemon will be "roughly" the same. (Whatever that means. We've seen pics of Midna and Isabelle in both versions.)

----------


## Nukky

I didn't know that Sonic was in the cast, nice. There is any picture?
It's the remake version with the scarf or the Sonic Adventure version?

----------


## Kevinroc

> I didn't know that Sonic was in the cast, nice. There is any picture?
> It's the remake version with the scarf or the Sonic Adventure version?


http://www.smashbros.com/us/characters/sonic.html

And even though he's a veteran, Sonic got a gameplay trailer.

----------


## plan B

I'm super pumped! The most recent version I have is Melee (Game Cube). I'm excited to play as Saga characters! I'm also hoping that Pac-man can be a playable character/

----------


## Alan2099

I think half the fun of a Smash bros game coming out is just the speculation of who's going to be in it.  

I'm still hoping for Simon Belmont.  It's a longshot, yeah., but he was a classic NES character and it's be nice to see him Pit and Megaman back together again.

----------


## Ghost

Ive yet to play or buy a Smash Bros game  :Frown: . I was about to buy Brawl for Wii, but then they announced the WiiU version. Does anyone know if the adventure mode will still be in SSB WiiU?

----------


## Ghost

> I'm still hoping for Simon Belmont.  It's a longshot, yeah., but he was a classic NES character and it's be nice to see him Pit and Megaman back together again.


That would be awesome haha. I think it would be pretty easy to implement things like the cross, holy water, 'vania pot roast etc.

----------


## MarvelMaster616

I want to be excited about this game, but the Wii-U has been so underwhelming. I've been looking for a reason to buy it to replace my old Wii and I've yet to find that reason. I get the sense that if this game underperforms for Nintendo, then I think it's safe to say that the Wii-U is a step back. At the very least, the 3DS continues to do well. That will keep Nintendo going. But I think they're doomed to lose this round of the console wars.

----------


## Pinsir

I had at list of potential characters to speculate upon.

Some characters that may still make it:

> Paleutana
> Chrom/Tharja
> Krystal
> Drill Dozer
> ?

I doubt there will be much else, maybe two more

Some characters that have been disqualified:

> Saki
> Comander Red
> Ridley
> Starfy
> Waluigi
> Skull Kid
> Goroh
> Dillion
> Isabelle
> Lyn

----------


## Kevinroc

Here are the characters I would keep an eye out for.

1: Shulk (Xenoblade Chronicles). Represents Nintendo's new 1st party studio, Monolith Soft. Xenoblade was their first game and Shulk was the main character of said game.

2: Palutena (Kid Icarus). Masahiro Sakurai has made a few games beyond the Smash Bros. and Kirby series. Kid Icarus Uprising was one of them. So Pit's boss, the Goddess of Light herself, seems like a perfect second Kid Icarus character.

3: Chrom or Lucina (Fire Emblem Awakening). Fire Emblem was in trouble. Sales were falling. Interest was waning. And then came Awakening. It saved the franchise. Chrom is essentially the lead of FE:A. Lucina is the actual protagonist of FE:A. I'd put more money on Chrom even though Lucina seems more popular in Japan.

4: Pac-Man. Just because Bandai-Namco is doing a lot of the grunt work in making this game.

5: Mii. Because the Mii are in just about everything lately.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

I kinda suck with speculation but I know I'd like to see Mewtwo make a return if only to see its Mega forms used.

----------


## Kevinroc

> It's official, I suck with everyone but Peach, but I WILL LEARN SOMEONE ELSE!...eventually...probably
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I PMed you \O/
> 
> But can we not do it in this thread?
> My friend code for anyone who wants to add is 3668-9919-0878


Sure. People can use this thread if they want.

I PMed you already. I just think it might be easier to do this via PM as it is easier to ensure that friend codes will be exchanged.

----------


## Step

Ugh does anyone else think some of the challenges in SSB4 are annoying? I don't mind hard stuff like "clear so-and-so on hard or 9.0" but stuff like "clear 100 man smash with all characters"...like, what? That's just tedious.

----------


## Pinsir

> Ugh does anyone else think some of the challenges in SSB4 are annoying? I don't mind hard stuff like "clear so-and-so on hard or 9.0" but stuff like "clear 100 man smash with all characters"...like, what? That's just tedious.


I think the idea is that it is suppose to be a game you play over time to get rewards, instead of, blizting through it.

----------


## Step

> I think the idea is that it is suppose to be a game you play over time to get rewards, instead of, blizting through it.


Yeah, I suppose, and I can see that for some of them, like the collect x amount trophy ones or play a certain amount of hours, but like, Melee and Brawl were probably my most played games ever and I hardly ever touched the multi-man parts, let alone played every single character with it, only time I devoted a major amount of time to them was when I was a stupid kid who ACTUALLY believed that you can get Sonic by beating 20 people in cruel melee but beyond that...yeah.

Am also not looking forward to the Smash Run version of that.

----------


## Pinsir

> Yeah, I suppose, and I can see that for some of them, like the collect x amount trophy ones or play a certain amount of hours, but like, Melee and Brawl were probably my most played games ever and I hardly even touched the multi-man parts, let alone played every single character with it, only time I devoted a major amount of time to them was when I was a stupid kid who ACTUALLY believed that you can get Sonic by beating 20 people in cruel melee but beyond that...yeah.
> 
> Am also not looking forward to the Smash Run version of that.


The problem with the Smash Run challenge is that you have no clue what characters you did it with.

----------


## Step

> The problem with the Smash Run challenge is that you have no clue what characters you did it with.


You do, if you hover over a character's icon in the Smash Run Character Select Screen you can see the high score they got in Smash Run, the problem is if you didn't come first, I'm pretty sure I did Smash Run with one character that didn't win, gonna be a pain later on, finding that lone loser. I'm probably gonna open a wordpad for that~ OTL

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

Picked up the game Friday and my 3DS hasn't been off since then. Haven't had a chance to go online yet due to work but I'd like to believe that my skills with Toon Link have carried over from Brawl.

----------


## Gryphon

Anyone have a club nintendo code for the 3ds version that they are willing to give me?

----------


## quinnzel

I've still been spending way too much time playing, and I've started to go online and spectate and bet coins on who will win the fights. It's ridiculously fun and I stayed up way too late last night doing it!

I don't have my 3DS right near me right now but I'll have to reply to this thread again with my friend code.

----------


## ceroxide

so I've been playing this... perhaps too much, since my 3DS always shuts down because the battery runs dry  :Frown: 

I'm in love with this game and November 21 can't come soon enough. I'm maining Zero Suit Samus and have gotten pretty good with her, so far I've been to 5 local tournaments lost 2 of them to the same guy who mains Palutena. I just don't have a strategy against her, she's to god like  :Frown: 
I also switch between Lucina and Lucario, both are great characters and Lucina's damage dealing capabilities are 100 times better than Marth's, specially her counter which I'm convinced it's the strongest counter in the game

----------


## Pinsir

http://mynintendonews.com/2014/10/10...not-be-helped/

Based Sakurai _puts_ those kids in their place!

----------


## Nyssane

So, uh... this just happened to me while playing an online team match (my partner was the green male Wii Fit Trainer and I'm always the yellow one... it was destiny).

----------


## Kevinroc

> So, uh... this just happened to me while playing an online team match (my partner was the green male Wii Fit Trainer and I'm always the yellow one... it was destiny).


[George Takei]Oh My![/George Takei]

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> So, uh... this just happened to me while playing an online team match (my partner was the green male Wii Fit Trainer and I'm always the yellow one... it was destiny).


This is why we play video games ladies and gentlemen. 

So I got over my fears today and went online for the first time and I did alright. I'll always consider Toon Link my main but Charizard and Greninja both have places in my heart now. Also if we're still doing Friend Codes mine is 3110-5999-7058.

----------


## quinnzel

> so I've been playing this... perhaps too much, since my 3DS always shuts down because the battery runs dry 
> 
> I'm in love with this game and November 21 can't come soon enough. I'm maining Zero Suit Samus and have gotten pretty good with her, so far I've been to 5 local tournaments lost 2 of them to the same guy who mains Palutena. I just don't have a strategy against her, she's to god like 
> I also switch between Lucina and Lucario, both are great characters and Lucina's damage dealing capabilities are 100 times better than Marth's, specially her counter which I'm convinced it's the strongest counter in the game


Ugh, Palutena, man. I get so annoyed by her online because the people who play her are _scary_ good. There's nothing wrong with that, it's just annoying because I try everything and I always lose miserably. Like you said, I just don't really have a strategy against her right now.




> So, uh... this just happened to me while playing an online team match (my partner was the green male Wii Fit Trainer and I'm always the yellow one... it was destiny).


Oh. My. God. This is seriously like the best thing I've ever seen. This is amazing.

----------


## Step

Smash Run is pretty cool until you start farming for customs, trophies etc.

I just don't have the patience for that, I just play trophy rush, speaking of farming, I was 30 or so trophies behind and I needed customs and hats, so I was playing Trophy Rush almost exclusively all week, I went from 10k to broke but I got almost all trophies (only 3 left! and two are behind the final two challenge boards) all the customs and yet no new hats! It was annoying, anyway someone suggested Target Blast with a Mii and I got three in an hour \O/ I think I just need one or two more

Ugh this need to 100% certian games OTL I need to do it today as well cause I will not be motivated for that when the Wii U version comes out!

----------


## Beacon

It may just be a luck thing but I’ve only gotten one trophy from Smash Run.

(How many trophies are there anyway?)

I’ve had MUCH better luck getting equipment and customs in Smash Run than I have in other modes.

----------


## Step

> It may just be a luck thing but I’ve only gotten one trophy from Smash Run.
> 
> (How many trophies are there anyway?)
> 
> I’ve had MUCH better luck getting equipment and customs in Smash Run than I have in other modes.


685 on the 3DS, more on the Wii U, IDK how much exactly though, I got 682, so counting the two in the challenge board, there is one elusive one I have yet to get~

I had luck in Smash Run but...3 minutes each run? Nah

----------


## KCJ506

There's at least 700 trophies on the Wii U. As one of the challenges is collecting 700 of them.

I also have 682 on the 3DS version. The only challenges I have left on those is beating Classic on 9.0 and collecting all the custom items and such. The former wouldn't be as hard if they didn't lower the difficulty when you continue and the latter pretty much requires a lot of luck. All I need is about five hats. I've want through several Smash Runs and it keeps giving me either a bunch of custom equipment or outfits or move that I've already obtained.

----------


## Beacon

Okay, so I’ve got all the Wii U people unlocked except for Mr Game and Watch (just need one more Classic win) and R.O.B.

Seeing as the two versions of this game are meant to connect, its odd that I can’t just share data between games instead of having to unlock everything again.

Also, remember when I said I liked the 3DS’s Smash Run? Well, I HATE Smash Tour. Its just terrible as a single player experience and I have no idea why anyone would play a multiplayer mode where you can’t pick characters.

Other than that, the Wii U game is a big improvement. I really like Events; they’re everything I like about challenges on a smaller scale.

----------


## Step

I like that whole random character thing that comes with Smash Run, only thing I like about it though, it is annoying.

Though I am hoping Nintendo take something from that and implement a mode where you can play as multiple characters, so I can pick a number of characters, start with the first and when I get knocked out, I regenerate as my second pick. It'd be fun!

----------


## Gryphon

Ive been trophy and coin and custom move grinding in all star mode using captain falcon on hard mode

----------


## InformationGeek

I recently entered a Smash Bros. Tournment where they used to the new game.  Man, the best players were using Zero-Suit Samus, Dark Pit, and Villager.  I never got to face them personally, how strong would you say they are from your use of them?

----------


## Beacon

I haven’t really played much with the first two but Villager is a beast. The only reason I haven’t used him more is because I’d already used him/her a lot on account of him/her being the best character in the demo.

I was under the impression that the best characters (pre-update?) were Little Mac, Bowser, Yoshi, and maybe “Elsa” but I’d need someone with more skill than me to confirm it

----------


## Step

Little Mac isn't great cause of his sucky recovery and aerials, the rest are solid.

I watched some tournaments on twitch, it looks like the best character bar none is Diddy Kong. Shiek, Rosalina, Robin and ZSS seem very good too.

Last tourney I watched a Dark Pit vs. Ness finals so maybe they're good too~ but almost everyone switched to Diddy Kong when they were in trouble. I'm no pro tho, I just like watching tournaments lol

----------


## jump

I thought Meta-Knight was the most overpowered since he got himself banned from most pro************s.

----------


## sunofdarkchild

> I thought Meta-Knight was the most overpowered since he got himself banned from most pro************s.


In Brawl.  Character stats and abilities are tweaked from game to game.  In the original Captain Falcon was the fastest character, but in Melee Fox was the fastest even though both characters were in both games.

----------


## quinnzel

I've been playing online on my 3DS more (I took a break for a little bit) and I've noticed I'm coming into a lot more games where there's at least two players who don't fight each other, and instead team up against everyone else. Both times this has happened, it's been on Smash - For Fun and there were only 3 of us playing. I got demolished because I couldn't hit them and they just destroyed me. Really, really extremely irritating and annoying.

Have you guys noticed this happening? I wish there was a way to report crap like this.

----------


## VivaChiba

Quinnzel, you were probably playing against kids who were sitting together in the same room IRL and found it more fun to smash a stranger.  Nothing wrong with that - you're free to find others to play with.

I have this game on Wii and could never get into it.

Don't get me wrong, I love my fighting games, but hammering one button to knock someone up in the air just isn't fun.  A couple of my mates have been round and we got right into the Dragon Ball fighter and Capcom V. the manga characters, but this just sucks.

Then I come across fans like here and wonder what the hell I'm missing... (or if you're all just crazy)?

----------


## jump

> Quinnzel, you were probably playing against kids who were sitting together in the same room IRL and found it more fun to smash a stranger.  Nothing wrong with that - you're free to find others to play with.
> 
> I have this game on Wii and could never get into it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love my fighting games, but hammering one button to knock someone up in the air just isn't fun.  A couple of my mates have been round and we got right into the Dragon Ball fighter and Capcom V. the manga characters, but this just sucks.
> 
> Then I come across fans like here and wonder what the hell I'm missing... (or if you're all just crazy)?


Well if you're just pressing the same button over and over again then yeah, you wont enjoy it. Smash Bros only appears simple by taking away the complex combos but by making the goal to knock opponents off the stage rather than simply making their life bar 0% opens up more ways to play.

----------


## simbob4000



----------


## Gryphon

NSFW language

----------


## Gryphon



----------


## Kevinroc

Corrin and Bayonetta, along with the last Mii Fighter costumes, are available now.

What an incredible journey this has been.

----------

